# ombudsmann.at "Watchlist"



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2006)

hier kommentarlos verlinkt:
http://www.ombudsmann.at/ombudsmann.php/cat/40/title/Watchlist
Negativliste (Watchlist)


> Auf die gemeinsam mit unseren deutschen Kollegen von ombudsmann.de geführte "Negativliste", werden daher *ausschließlich jene Unternehmen gesetzt, gegen die bereits mehrere Beschwerden vorliegen und die trotz mehrfacher schriftlicher Aufforderung nicht bereit waren, eine Problemlösung bzw. Schadenswiedergutmachung herbeizuführen.*


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: ombudsmann.at "Watchlist"*

das deutsche Pendant mit deutlichen Akzenten 
http://www.ombudsmann.de/ombudsmann.php/cat/40/title/Negativliste
http://www.ombudsmann.de/ombudsmann.php/cat/41/title/Negativliste+-+Firmen


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: ombudsmann.at "Watchlist"*



> Ombudsmann.de kann aus Kapazitätsgründen ab dem 30.5.2006 leider keine neuen Fälle zur Bearbeitung annehmen.


 Daher auch der Link nach Österreich (wo sie die Brüder auch führen)


----------

